

The Aging Process - Five guys take same photo for 30 years  - denzil_correa
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/07/26/travel/friends-summer-photo-tradition/index.html?hpt=hp_c4

======
Udo
It's interesting to see how some people change immensely, while others stay
pretty much the same. Weight gain and hair loss are probably the most obvious
physical factors, but it seems to me being overweight really makes you age
faster. Case in point, since I gained weight I practically became a totally
different person and I believe if by some miracle (or act of will power) I
lost it again I'd still carry around the physiological debt from that period
indefinitely.

